# Alternatives to mane pulling



## donkeyindisguise (30 January 2015)

Evening all  

Just thought I'd pick your brains about mane pulling/tidying etc, I was trying to tidy my mare's mane up this evening and I got to thinking there must be a better way.
She's a Welshie with quite a thick mane and I try to keep her tidy looking, however she (understandably) doesn't like her mane being pulled, and I hate using a solo comb. 
I'm about ready to give up with the comb, it falls apart every other cut, and IMHO it takes 5x as long and the results aren't as tidy as pulling 
So basically what I'm asking is, has anyone found any decent alternatives? I can't bring myself to take scissors to it! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Colouredwelsh (30 January 2015)

I use a rake on my section A. Run it from the root to tip on the underside of the mane running your hand on the top at the same time. It will thin it from the base. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (30 January 2015)

My little oldie hates his mane being pulled but I too detest solo combs. I now swear by pulling knives (the ones that look like pocket knives but with ridges). It takes no time at all and with a the correct knack, it gives a nice natural finish.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (30 January 2015)

i use scissors


----------



## Fools Motto (30 January 2015)

I use a razor blade. You can 'back comb' it while removing effectively the same amount as pulling does. However, it doesn't really thin it!  I think it looks good, but it did take a while to perfect it - as it can have parts of being cut straight if you're not concentrating!!
Also, be aware that the blades are sharp, so mind the horse and your fingers!!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (30 January 2015)

Yes, I have. I never pull our horses' manes any more, they don't like it, and neither do I! 
I now use a Smart Tails mane/ tail puller - amazing little thing, doesn't hurt the horse, in fact, they enjoy it! 
It leaves really smart looking manes & tails, and it also thins it wonderfully (if you want it to).

I shorten it by holding onto the section on mane I want to shorten (as though you're going to pull it) and then 'rub' the pulling tool over the section I want to shorten (to create friction), and it should just cut through, leaving a neat and natural pulled look, if that makes sense. 

This is the one I use:
http://www.******.co.uk/Smart_Groom..._find=150751&gclid=CNyQ-aXKvMMCFUrpwgodkEgAZA

I use a fine one by the way, but you may want a coarser one if you're wanting to thin a think mane.


----------



## kassieg (30 January 2015)

Can you twitch her then  pull it ?

It is the 1 thing my mare hates & she is so bloody big she just rams me into things and frankly I don't like being squished & half killed. If I twitch her I can do her mane & tail in 15 mins. I do her tail whilst she is falling asleep & then do her mane & it is so much less stress for both of us. 

Also if you keep on top of it its much easier


----------



## twiggy2 (30 January 2015)

I gave up and hogged we are both much happier


----------



## donkeyindisguise (30 January 2015)

Ooh the rakes sound really good, I wouldn't trust myself with razor blades! 
Half her mane is really thick and the rest is fairly average if there is such a thing, so the ability to chose between just shortening and shortening and thinning is appealing! 
Twitching isn't really an option as I'm at the yard alone most the time, and it's usually just when it's quiet and I have a few minutes to myself I decide to do it.
She's not terrible with it being pulled to be fair, just shakes her head every time I back comb as soon as she realises that's what I'm doing - ends up taking forever.


----------



## be positive (30 January 2015)

A rake works really well, most horses are more than happy for you to use one, it will thin as much as you want then if you are left with a few long bits it is easy to just trim them with scissors.


----------



## JillA (30 January 2015)

I use one of those combs with a blade in it - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Main-comb...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item4631c0727a. Use it from underneath and it is really easy to thin it and have it look like it was pulled. Takes standard craft knife blades and you can fit them either way to use in either hand.
You should be able to do a nice job on a cob with one this isn't a a really thick mane but as a WB xTB not as fine as a TB.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 January 2015)

donkeyindisguise said:



			Evening all  

Just thought I'd pick your brains about mane pulling/tidying etc, I was trying to tidy my mare's mane up this evening and I got to thinking there must be a better way.
She's a Welshie with quite a thick mane and I try to keep her tidy looking, however she (understandably) doesn't like her mane being pulled, and I hate using a solo comb. 
I'm about ready to give up with the comb, it falls apart every other cut, and IMHO it takes 5x as long and the results aren't as tidy as pulling 
So basically what I'm asking is, has anyone found any decent alternatives? I can't bring myself to take scissors to it! 
Thanks in advance 

Click to expand...

I don't touch it I leave it o' naturel


----------



## QueenDee_ (30 January 2015)

Sorry to hijack OP- but has anyone had any luck shortening it with a blade, and then pulling it to thin it? My 2yo has a horrendously thick, long mane which I'm hoping to tidy up come spring, I pulled it once last year to a tidy length all be it with a lot of fidgeting on her part, as it has got so unmanageable I feel it's be unfair to pull it from the length it is (and don't want her to make bad associations with the process) so looking for alternatives however I often find using blades leaves it quite thick.


----------



## Nudibranch (30 January 2015)

I use scissors if very long then a Smart rake. Gives a natural look or a pulled look, very versatile. Mine has done Shetlands to TBs to warmbloods!


----------



## be positive (30 January 2015)

Nudibranch said:



			I use scissors if very long then a Smart rake. Gives a natural look or a pulled look, very versatile. Mine has done Shetlands to TBs to warmbloods!
		
Click to expand...

I do the same, especially if they are not going anywhere and just need a tidy up, there is no reason to pull it just chop off the long ends and rake through to thin.


----------



## Suechoccy (31 January 2015)

I use scissors.


----------



## SallyBatty (31 January 2015)

I use a rake and scissors on my mare's very thick mane.


----------



## GinaGeo (31 January 2015)

Just don't use the rakes if you ever want to plait again! 

I ended up clipping the underside of my horses mane off. He's a Welsh D x TB. Who's very much TB apart from his mane! When plaited you can't tell. I'm trying to get him used to it being pulled, pull a couple of strands each time after he's been ridden. It's a very long, slow process!


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (1 February 2015)

My youngster has a bowl cut, just taken scissors to his mane. My loan horse gets  hers back combed, then the long parts trimmed and chopped into. Not majorly natural looking but she's happier having it done this way!


----------



## Spotsrock (1 February 2015)

Solo combs leave a right mess I use a proper thinning comb. Looks like a pulling comb with a long thin handle but the comb pat has a razor blade in it, much neater job and no pulling


----------



## conniegirl (1 February 2015)

Rakes are awful if you want to plait afterwards as the short chopped bits end up sticking out and you end up with spiky fuzzy plaits no matter how good you are at plating.


----------



## GinaGeo (1 February 2015)

Yes don't use a rake if you ever want to plait a mane again!


----------



## Penny Less (1 February 2015)

I have a very thick maned horse, I cut the bottom off and then use hairdressers thinning scissors on it. FInd solo comb always seems to be blunt and it would take me hours to do it pulling it. Don't go to any shows though so don't know if it would pass muster anywhere other than hacking !


----------



## Auslander (1 February 2015)

I rake from the underneath, then use a comb with a blade to tidy up the straggles. I avoid raking the first 2 inches, so don't have spiky bits. Alf has a massive, thick double mane - I attacked it this morning, and removed enough with the rake to stuff a small cushion - but there is still a fair bit to come off!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (1 February 2015)

conniegirl said:



			Rakes are awful if you want to plait afterwards as the short chopped bits end up sticking out and you end up with spiky fuzzy plaits no matter how good you are at plating.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree. I use a rake to pull my mare mane, and I plait almost every week as we hunt/ compete, and her plaits never have spiky bits sticking out.


----------



## SpringArising (1 February 2015)

I just cut upwards


----------



## ArabianGem78 (1 February 2015)

I have never understand why you'd want to pull a mane. Yanking hair out by the root is pretty painful and not something I'd ever want to inflict on my horse. I leave my pure bred arab au naturel, and take a pair of scissors to my part-bred when it gets too long. I've never shown so not needed to plait traditionally. If I've wanted to plait (for endurance or on the rare occasion we venture into the dressage arena), I just pop in a running plait, high up on the crest.


----------



## Llee94 (1 February 2015)

I use a rake on all of mine for their manes and tails and then tidy it up using thinning scissors. Takes me about 5-10mins to do a mane. I plait mine for eventing and don't have any trouble. Occasionally get a spikey bit but nobody will see that unless they stick their face in my horses mane!


----------



## FinkleyAlex (1 February 2015)

Scissors - been doing it for years for my PBA who rears if you try to pull his mane - worked perfectly as he had such a pathetic mane in the first place. I now use them for my Welsh D x TB who has lots of mane - the key is to do it in stages and when you're nearly at the length you want start cutting at an angle with the scissors parallel to you  so that the inner part of the mane is being cut slightly shorter. This stops it from looking really obvious.


----------



## Auslander (1 February 2015)

ArabianGem78 said:



			I have never understand why you'd want to pull a mane. Yanking hair out by the root is pretty painful and not something I'd ever want to inflict on my horse. I leave my pure bred arab au naturel, and take a pair of scissors to my part-bred when it gets too long. I've never shown so not needed to plait traditionally. If I've wanted to plait (for endurance or on the rare occasion we venture into the dressage arena), I just pop in a running plait, high up on the crest.
		
Click to expand...

This thread is about alternatives to pulling, to be fair!


----------



## ArabianGem78 (1 February 2015)

Auslander said:



			This thread is about alternatives to pulling, to be fair!
		
Click to expand...

Which is great, and to be applauded.


----------



## The_Dappled_One. (1 February 2015)

Scissors and then chop into it vertically so it looks less like a bowl cut. My lad goes crazy if you dare touch his mane with intention to pull so it's what I have to do.

The razor or old clipper blade trick sounds like it would work, I wouldn't trust myself though


----------



## Grinchmass (1 February 2015)

I back comb then use scissors


----------



## ycbm (1 February 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261191024751&alt=web

Ive got these. Cut straight with normal scissors, then use these upwards on the bottom edge to make it look pulled.


----------



## QueenDee_ (1 February 2015)

For those who use mane/tail rakes, are there any ones you'd particularly recommend? Or recommend avoiding? And do you use thin, medium or coarse ones?


----------



## conniegirl (1 February 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			I don't agree. I use a rake to pull my mare mane, and I plait almost every week as we hunt/ compete, and her plaits never have spiky bits sticking out.
		
Click to expand...

Having had a look at your album, your version of neat plaits and mine differ wildly.


----------



## HashRouge (1 February 2015)

I'm quite good with scissors. I blunt cut to just a fraction longer than I want it, then cut upwards to give a nice finish. On a thin mane it will look exactly like a pulled mane. On thicker manes I cut into the underside to thin it out - it doesn't give as good a finish as pulling, in all honesty, but I'm not sure anything does. It comes quite close though, as I've had quite a lot of practice. I've got a very thick mane as a work in progress atm and I did use a rake on that. I've never used one before but it has given a pretty decent finish, although I did then level things out a bit with scissors. I still need to thin the top section more though but it took me a while as the horse has a very long neck and a super thick mane! He won't need to be plaited anytime soon so I'm not worried about that, he just needs to look smart with his mane loose.


----------



## donkeyindisguise (1 February 2015)

Thank you everyone  I've been out and bought myself a rake today, will see how I get on with it! We aren't going out to parties anytime soon so if I can't plait it's not the end of the world for now  
Sounds like a lot of you use scissors too, so might have to practice a bit with them


----------



## Lyle (1 February 2015)

I use scissors  Back comb if very long, otherwise every few weeks I simply do an upwards snip to take a few mm off the mane. Takes all of 5 minutes, and I'm a stickler for presentation, I think it looks great!


----------



## diamonddogs (1 February 2015)

Ive got a WelshxTB with a long mane but not too thick, luckily, but I keep it quite long normally. To smarten it up I hack it off with a pair of scissors about an inch or so longer than I want it, then I use the Solo comb, and if it's still a bit blunt I finish it off with those thinning scissors with a blade on one side and slits on the other.

A good friend of mine used to breed and show Haffies, and she swore by a steak knife!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 February 2015)

I value my feet and ribs.  Although Benji is literally horizontal about most things, touching his mane with the intention to pull it is not one of them!  

I hate pulling manes so I backcomb and use a thinnning comb to take the ends off.  I am lucky that most of mine have reasonably thinnish manes so they don't look like bog brushes.  Mine has a wooden handle that the blade folds into it, it's my best friend.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (2 February 2015)

conniegirl said:



			Having had a look at your album, your version of neat plaits and mine differ wildly.
		
Click to expand...

Those photos were from when I used scissors to shorten her mane, as it was so thin. My plaits are much neater than that, now that I use the rake.


----------



## Kat (2 February 2015)

conniegirl said:



			Having had a look at your album, your version of neat plaits and mine differ wildly.
		
Click to expand...

A bit harsh! Especially as the photos in EquiEquestrian556's album don't show many plaits. 

I have seen EE out hunting and her pony always looks very well turned out.


----------



## Summer pudding (2 February 2015)

I had a pro Solocomb my Connie's mane and she did the best job ever, and it still looks neat..but I can't get on with the Solocomb...which rake is best please? And why do so many other people dislike the Solocomb?  Very interested to hear so many scissors users, I thought they were a complete no,no, but are used on the hunters in our yard, who always look fab!


----------



## be positive (2 February 2015)

Summer pudding said:



			I had a pro Solocomb my Connie's mane and she did the best job ever, and it still looks neat..but I can't get on with the Solocomb...which rake is best please? And why do so many other people dislike the Solocomb?  Very interested to hear so many scissors users, I thought they were a complete no,no, but are used on the hunters in our yard, who always look fab!
		
Click to expand...

I use a Smart Tails rake, have had it for about 10 years and it gets plenty of use, I bought a solo comb but did not get on with it, it sticks, cuts lumps out if you are not really carefully and the sensitive horses tensed up just as they would if you were pulling, they all love the rake being used and I have no problems with hairs sticking up when plaiting, if the mane is very thick it is best done over a period of time and kept on top of, just as you should if you pull. I use scissors to shorten or neaten the ends, no reason why you should not as long as it is done so it looks fairly natural.


----------



## be positive (2 February 2015)

[Duplicate post


----------



## Summer pudding (2 February 2015)

be positive said:



			I use a Smart Tails rake, have had it for about 10 years and it gets plenty of use, I bought a solo comb but did not get on with it, it sticks, cuts lumps out if you are not really carefully and the sensitive horses tensed up just as they would if you were pulling, they all love the rake being used and I have no problems with hairs sticking up when plaiting, if the mane is very thick it is best done over a period of time and kept on top of, just as you should if you pull. I use scissors to shorten or neaten the ends, no reason why you should not as long as it is done so it looks fairly natural.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks be positive....my efforts with the Solocomb were very 'lumpy'...how do you shorten with the rake?


----------



## HashRouge (2 February 2015)

Summer pudding said:



			I had a pro Solocomb my Connie's mane and she did the best job ever, and it still looks neat..but I can't get on with the Solocomb...which rake is best please? And why do so many other people dislike the Solocomb?  Very interested to hear so many scissors users, I thought they were a complete no,no, but are used on the hunters in our yard, who always look fab!
		
Click to expand...

A good way to scissor cut, especially on a thin mane is to wash the mane, comb it through, then cut straight across the bottom. When the hair dries it bounces back up so it doesn't look too blunt at the ends! It's really simple, and if it still looks a bit blunt when dry, you can just feather the ends a bit


----------



## be positive (2 February 2015)

Summer pudding said:



			Thanks be positive....my efforts with the Solocomb were very 'lumpy'...how do you shorten with the rake?
		
Click to expand...

I thin with the rake, shorten either by pulling the long hairs or cutting, it takes a bit of practice to get the finish you want but is easy enough and you cannot really go wrong if you keep feeling the thickness as you work.


----------



## luckyoldme (2 February 2015)

be positive said:



			A rake works really well, most horses are more than happy for you to use one, it will thin as much as you want then if you are left with a few long bits it is easy to just trim them with scissors.
		
Click to expand...




conniegirl said:



			Having had a look at your album, your version of neat plaits and mine differ wildly.
		
Click to expand...

Just wanted to say what a nasty unescesary bitchy comment.


----------



## maccachic (2 February 2015)

I trim with scissors I hold them straight up and down and thin like that - you don't get the straight end look, most mine have had thin manes my current has a boofy mane and I had a go with it with thinning scissors and that has worked well.

I also use thinning scissors on tails and find if yo9u do little bits over a period of days you get a good look without going overboard.


----------



## Carrots&Mints (3 February 2015)

I too have a welshie  with a very thick mane! All I do is use the scissors, get the mane and look at what length I want it and then I just rub the scissors up and down very fast so its cutting but not straight so like rasoring but I dont have a razor haha! Works for me easier to show rather than explain. Cant have a straight pulled mane with a welshy needs to be 'natural' lol


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 February 2015)

Carrots&Mints said:



			I too have a welshie  with a very thick mane! All I do is use the scissors, get the mane and look at what length I want it and then I just rub the scissors up and down very fast so http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=12797544its cutting but not straight so like rasoring but I dont have a razor haha! Works for me easier to show rather than explain. Cant have a straight pulled mane with a welshy needs to be 'natural' lol
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean because if I can't find my thinning knife a pair of scissors (or I think I've used the baler twine knife too!) as you have described does the job.


----------



## Kezzabell2 (3 February 2015)

Scissors and thinning scissors.  But I also like long manes and I'm a hairdresser so I can make it look alright


----------



## Carrots&Mints (3 February 2015)

Ive always used the scissors  dont fancy being decked by my pony if I pulled it - made that mistake once before!


----------



## TheSylv007 (3 February 2015)

luckyoldme said:



			Just wanted to say what a nasty unescesary bitchy comment.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I was a bit taken aback when I read it, no need for that at all.


----------



## stencilface (3 February 2015)

Rake and scissors here, I used to pull then when my hairdresser said how mean it was I thought again about it.  Then I thought how can you expect a horse to be loose in his neck/spine if you spend 10 mins every fortnight (or whatever!) ripping hair out!

I have an epilator that I use on myself, but thats my choice to use it


----------



## muddy_grey (3 February 2015)

My new girl has a lovely mane with a consistent thickness so I am trying to get the hang of cutting it (still a work in progress)

Just to all those bashing pulling my old horse (who I still care for) loves having her mane pulled.  She will stand in the field with no headcollar on while you do it and go to sleep. She has always liked it (owned since 3 yo).  She will also mug you for a scratch so I think that is why she likes it as it as it is a similar sensation


----------



## stencilface (3 February 2015)

Mine doesn't mind it near the bottom of his neck, but he's always hated it on the upper third towards his ears - so I thought why not be nice to him and just not pull any of it 

I have known some too who quite seem to like it - masochists


----------



## spotty_pony (3 February 2015)

Back comb and cut the underneath with scissors.


----------



## luckyoldme (3 February 2015)

A really useful thread... i hate mane pulling although my old boy does tolerate it well. ive been on ebay and ordered one of them comb things with the blade in and no doubt it will come in handy once i get the hang of it. thankyou op.


----------



## Pennythetank (3 February 2015)

conniegirl said:



			Having had a look at your album, your version of neat plaits and mine differ wildly.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say this was an unnecessarily harsh comment, to a 13yr old no less! Plus how can you judge? EE has literally one photo in her album where you can see a plait fairly up close....


----------



## Summer pudding (3 February 2015)

Such a useful thread..to go off at a slight tangent...my newbie Connie cross wasn't clipped and looks VERY scruffy....feathers, and legs very wooly (just started to moult too)..How can I tidy him up at this time of year? I'm a bit of an embarrassment on a vety smart yard! Any helpful tips will receive a chocolate brownie (virtual I'm afraid).


----------



## luckyoldme (3 February 2015)

be positive said:



			A rake works really well, most horses are more than happy for you to use one, it will thin as much as you want then if you are left with a few long bits it is easy to just trim them with scissors.
		
Click to expand...




Pennythetank said:



			I have to say this was an unnecessarily harsh comment, to a 13yr old no less! Plus how can you judge? EE has literally one photo in her album where you can see a plait fairly up close....
		
Click to expand...

Wow i didnt know the poster that was aimed at was just 13...well you handled that well! A very mature young lady i would say.


----------



## PonyclubmumZ (3 February 2015)

Summer pudding said:



			Such a useful thread..to go off at a slight tangent...my newbie Connie cross wasn't clipped and looks VERY scruffy....feathers, and legs very wooly (just started to moult too)..How can I tidy him up at this time of year? I'm a bit of an embarrassment on a vety smart yard! Any helpful tips will receive a chocolate brownie (virtual I'm afraid).
		
Click to expand...

I do my cobs' legs with a little pair of clippers, but I do the ponies the old fashioned way with a pair of scissors and a comb.  Doing that and cutting the tail straight across the bottom is a good start. You might find on a yard that there is someone willing to give the newbie a hand too, you might need real brownies for bribes!

I will have tea with my brownie please


----------



## Fun Times (3 February 2015)

conniegirl said:



			Having had a look at your album, your version of neat plaits and mine differ wildly.
		
Click to expand...

EE is incredibly eloquent and despite her young age will handle this far better than most of the more "mature" hho members. So because I know she won't,  I feel it my civic duty to point out that this is a totally unproductive, rude and unnecessary comment. Seriously conniegirl, how can you have thought this would have added anything. Well done.


----------



## Summer pudding (3 February 2015)

PonyclubmumZ said:



			I do my cobs' legs with a little pair of clippers, but I do the ponies the old fashioned way with a pair of scissors and a comb.  Doing that and cutting the tail straight across the bottom is a good start. You might find on a yard that there is someone willing to give the newbie a hand too, you might need real brownies for bribes!

I will have tea with my brownie please 

Click to expand...

Cheers, brewing up now..I've warmed the brownie and put a blob of cream on top...do you think it OK to do the back of the legs at this time of year...he (I) won't look silly...what about into the heels too..or is that a cut too far?!!


----------



## PonyclubmumZ (4 February 2015)

Delicious brownie thanks 

You have me worried now!  I don't think my cob looks silly, haha who am I kidding!!

You do have to be careful, because mine has been done regularly and his body is clipped its easy to the do with the clippers. but if you are doing it for the first time a comb and scissors is easier and you can get a better line, otherwise you end up with a hard edge where the nice clipped legs join the hairy body.  Definitely a good tidy up down the back of the legs and heels can look neat, but don't go mad.  Perhaps consider doing all 4 legs gradually rather than going all out on my leg and ending up with a wonky looking horse for weeks!


----------



## Carrots&Mints (4 February 2015)

Fun Times said:



			EE is incredibly eloquent and despite her young age will handle this far better than most of the more "mature" hho members. So because I know she won't,  I feel it my civic duty to point out that this is a totally unproductive, rude and unnecessary comment. Seriously conniegirl, how can you have thought this would have added anything. Well done.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at EE's album and I must say I think her plaits are very neat! Well done EE 

PS I dont know who this connie girl is but recently I have noticed rude posts from her!  we are all meant to help each other on this forum


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (4 February 2015)

conniegirl said:



			Having had a look at your album, your version of neat plaits and mine differ wildly.
		
Click to expand...


These are my plaits, now that I use the Smart Tails rake (it is the same pony in all the photos, she just changes colour regularly).












(Please ignore the forelock plait, she'd rubbed it on her haynet in the lorry, and I hadn't yet had time to redo it).

I was rather hurt by your harsh comment, as I personally don't think it was at all fair.


----------



## Llee94 (4 February 2015)

Don't listen to her EE your plaits are very neat! Much better than mine and I have worked as a groom for a 4* rider!


----------



## twobearsarthur (4 February 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			These are my plaits, now that I use the Smart Tails rake (it is the same pony in all the photos, she just changes colour regularly).












(Please ignore the forelock plait, she'd rubbed it on her haynet in the lorry, and I hadn't yet had time to redo it).

I was rather hurt by your harsh comment, as I personally don't think it was at all fair.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I could plait this tightly. And I've been at it 35 years lol 
I have plait envy &#128516;


----------



## amandaco2 (4 February 2015)

Nightmare before Christmas said:



			i use scissors 

Click to expand...


me too. I have 6inch long and very thick manes for big plaits


----------



## Fun Times (4 February 2015)

EE - your plaits are genuinley splendid and I do love that chestnut of yours. I can only assume that when conniegirl said her view of neat plaits differed wildly from yours she meant that hers are totally awful by comparision and you clearly have higher standards...


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (4 February 2015)

Fun Times said:



			EE - your plaits are genuinley splendid and I do love that chestnut of yours. I can only assume that when conniegirl said her view of neat plaits differed wildly from yours she meant that hers are totally awful by comparision and you clearly have higher standards...
		
Click to expand...

I think she did mean what she said, and was referring to these old plaits of mine....


----------



## Fun Times (4 February 2015)

Well as far as I am concerned anyone of your age who is willing and able to plait up themselves (never mind doing half as a good a job as you do) gets a hefty pat on the back. Am fed up of seeing kids mucking about on yards or at shows whilst their parents do all the grunt work, it makes me mad!


----------



## Greys (4 February 2015)

I've heard of if your horse is clipped, trimming the underside with the clippers. Almost like a half hog!


----------



## Summer pudding (4 February 2015)

Fun Times said:



			Well as far as I am concerned anyone of your age who is willing and able to plait up themselves (never mind doing half as a good a job as you do) gets a hefty pat on the back. Am fed up of seeing kids mucking about on yards or at shows whilst their parents do all the grunt work, it makes me mad!
		
Click to expand...

Here, here..wish my plaits looked that good!


----------



## NZJenny (4 February 2015)

Fun Times said:



			Well as far as I am concerned anyone of your age who is willing and able to plait up themselves (never mind doing half as a good a job as you do) gets a hefty pat on the back. Am fed up of seeing kids mucking about on yards or at shows whilst their parents do all the grunt work, it makes me mad!
		
Click to expand...

x2 this.


----------



## Summer pudding (4 February 2015)

PonyclubmumZ said:



			Delicious brownie thanks 

You have me worried now!  I don't think my cob looks silly, haha who am I kidding!!

You do have to be careful, because mine has been done regularly and his body is clipped its easy to the do with the clippers. but if you are doing it for the first time a comb and scissors is easier and you can get a better line, otherwise you end up with a hard edge where the nice clipped legs join the hairy body.  Definitely a good tidy up down the back of the legs and heels can look neat, but don't go mad.  Perhaps consider doing all 4 legs gradually rather than going all out on my leg and ending up with a wonky looking horse for weeks!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure your cob hasn't got the chicken drum sticks look my rude (cob owning) friend refers to. Good idea to use stealth and do a little and often so no embarrassing reveal...I'm thinking of having a bib clip as his tummy is so fluffy and dirty from lying down..grey disaster! Still not sure if I dare use a rake on the mane though...cheese scones on offer today...yummy!


----------



## PolarSkye (4 February 2015)

kassieg said:



			Can you twitch her then  pull it ?

It is the 1 thing my mare hates & she is so bloody big she just rams me into things and frankly I don't like being squished & half killed. If I twitch her I can do her mane & tail in 15 mins. I do her tail whilst she is falling asleep & then do her mane & it is so much less stress for both of us. 

Also if you keep on top of it its much easier
		
Click to expand...

If I had to twitch my horse to pull his mane, I would find another way to keep him neat and tidy or give up and let him look scruffy and deal with it.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (4 February 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			These are my plaits, now that I use the Smart Tails rake (it is the same pony in all the photos, she just changes colour regularly).












(Please ignore the forelock plait, she'd rubbed it on her haynet in the lorry, and I hadn't yet had time to redo it).

I was rather hurt by your harsh comment, as I personally don't think it was at all fair.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry EE - I couldn't plait like that!  Lovely job :.

P


----------



## mytwofriends (4 February 2015)

Amazing plaits EE  And good for you for rising about "that" unnecessary comment.

After reading this thread a few days ago, I bought a rake and will be having a go on my wriggly boy this weekend. Solocombing proved unsuccessful (became blunt very quickly), and you can totally forget pulling (tried and failed in epic fashion!) I'm hoping the rake will work as my boy is rocking a spectacular bouffant at the moment!


----------



## Shantara (4 February 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			These are my plaits, now that I use the Smart Tails rake (it is the same pony in all the photos, she just changes colour regularly).












(Please ignore the forelock plait, she'd rubbed it on her haynet in the lorry, and I hadn't yet had time to redo it).

I was rather hurt by your harsh comment, as I personally don't think it was at all fair.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't read the rest of the thread, but I was just wondering what the photoshopping was in aid of? I'm sure your plaits are lovely, without the help of photoshop! I really don't want you to take offence, I really don't mean any! I am curious


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (4 February 2015)

Chan said:



			I haven't read the rest of the thread, but I was just wondering what the photoshopping was in aid of? I'm sure your plaits are lovely, without the help of photoshop! I really don't want you to take offence, I really don't mean any! I am curious 

Click to expand...

I don't know what you mean, I don't even have Photoshop?! My plaits are genuinely like that?
I can post many more photos of my plaits if you wish, as I can assure you I don't 'photoshop' things.


----------



## MileAMinute (4 February 2015)

Chan said:



			I haven't read the rest of the thread, but I was just wondering what the photoshopping was in aid of? I'm sure your plaits are lovely, without the help of photoshop! I really don't want you to take offence, I really don't mean any! I am curious 

Click to expand...

I wondered the same, Chan!


----------



## Shantara (4 February 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			I don't know what you mean, I don't even have Photoshop?! My plaits are genuinely like that?
		
Click to expand...

Then there is something weird going on behind ponies neck in the 2nd pic! It also looks like you have 2 right hands :O
In the first picture, also the stone in front of the ponies forelock is a little strange. 
I don't doubt you have great plaiting skills, at least they are much better than mine! Mine are pants


----------



## Dave's Mam (4 February 2015)

The neck conformation in the first pic disturbs me, as does the way your headpiece seems to vanish.  You also seem to have 2 hands & 2 crops in the second pic.  I need 2 for nappy moments.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (4 February 2015)

Chan said:



			Then there is something weird going on behind ponies neck in the 2nd pic! It also looks like you have 2 right hands :O
In the first picture, also the stone in front of the ponies forelock is a little strange. 
I don't doubt you have great plaiting skills, at least they are much better than mine! Mine are pants 

Click to expand...

OK, yes, I tried to use 'Picmonkey' as my hand already looked a little strange (it looked like my whip was growing out of my hand!), and I tried to make it look normal, and as you can see it didn't seem to work, and only made it worse :/ I've not even edited the first photo, but she was moving as the photo was taken. By the way, the side wall of the stable (in the photo) is very old, and have moss and even a horrid sycamore growing on it, is that what you mean by it looking strange?


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (4 February 2015)

Camilla's Aunty Em said:



			The neck conformation in the first pic disturbs me, as does the way your headpiece seems to vanish.  You also seem to have 2 hands & 2 crops in the second pic.  I need 2 for nappy moments.
		
Click to expand...

She'd been sweating, and my head wasn't captured in the photo, as my Mother was trying to get Sunny (my pony), not me.


----------



## Spiritedly (4 February 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			These are my plaits, now that I use the Smart Tails rake (it is the same pony in all the photos, she just changes colour regularly).












(Please ignore the forelock plait, she'd rubbed it on her haynet in the lorry, and I hadn't yet had time to redo it).

I was rather hurt by your harsh comment, as I personally don't think it was at all fair.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest how do you manage to get your plaits to lay flat whichever side you plait your ponies mane on? My Foresters mane falls on the left and although I've tried plaiting it on the right the plaits look awful


----------



## ridefast (4 February 2015)

Spiritedly said:



			Out of interest how do you manage to get your plaits to lay flat whichever side you plait your ponies mane on? My Foresters mane falls on the left and although I've tried plaiting it on the right the plaits look awful 

Click to expand...

Wet the mane, comb it on to the right side and plait it - don't roll- leave in for a few days. It's called laying a mane. Some manes you have to do it a lot


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (4 February 2015)

Spiritedly said:



			Out of interest how do you manage to get your plaits to lay flat whichever side you plait your ponies mane on? My Foresters mane falls on the left and although I've tried plaiting it on the right the plaits look awful 

Click to expand...

I use a lycra hood and showsheen - yes I know, it makes it slippery, but I find it also helps to make it 'flexible', so that it will lie on whatever side I put it on. Her mane naturally falls on the left side, but when I feel like plaiting it on the right it works. Using a needle & thread is really helpful, as you can then get it really tight, and gel too, so it looks 'smooth'.

Try leaving it plaited on the right side, in long plaits, and put a lycra hood on. If you repeat the whole thing regularly, it should then be able to be put on any side of the neck


----------



## Spiritedly (4 February 2015)

ridefast said:



			Wet the mane, comb it on to the right side and plait it - don't roll- leave in for a few days. It's called laying a mane. Some manes you have to do it a lot
		
Click to expand...

I've tried this numerous times and they just seem to stick out at right angles


----------



## JFTDWS (4 February 2015)

I do love a poorly executed photoshop 

I've tried the half hog thing.  It's a real pig to grow out :eek3:


----------



## Caol Ila (4 February 2015)

I discovered that I hated pulling and plaiting the mane, the horse hated the pulling part of it, I was crap at the latter, so I let her mane grow out.  When I was showing, I would put it in a lattice which is cool, and nowadays I just let it go feral.


----------



## FlyingCircus (4 February 2015)

XD I love Photoshop jobs.

9/10 for effort but less so for execution! 

I personally cut and then pull my boy's mane as he doesn't seem to care what I do, so I cut to get rid of the length to save my fingers!


----------



## Honey08 (4 February 2015)

I'm just waiting to see if the person criticising the plaits has posted any of theirs yet.


----------



## Dave's Mam (4 February 2015)

How can you beat fake plaits?


----------



## JFTDWS (4 February 2015)

Camilla's Aunty Em said:



			How can you beat fake plaits?
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh ready made plaited hair extensions.  Just hog and clip 'em on!


----------



## Summer pudding (5 February 2015)

100 comments about mane pulling or plaits..hot topic - show us your plaits then..let the people decide!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 February 2015)

donkeyindisguise said:



			Evening all  

Just thought I'd pick your brains about mane pulling/tidying etc, I was trying to tidy my mare's mane up this evening and I got to thinking there must be a better way.
She's a Welshie with quite a thick mane and I try to keep her tidy looking, however she (understandably) doesn't like her mane being pulled, and I hate using a solo comb. 
I'm about ready to give up with the comb, it falls apart every other cut, and IMHO it takes 5x as long and the results aren't as tidy as pulling 
So basically what I'm asking is, has anyone found any decent alternatives? I can't bring myself to take scissors to it! 
Thanks in advance 

Click to expand...

I don't pull my welshie as I leave her mane long and lush as I want to show her.  I use cowboy magic and mane conditioner.  So no mane pulling here I prefer my horses to have natural manes.

  When I had to in BHS yard we had to pull or thin or snip with sissors


----------



## ester (5 February 2015)

Glad it wasn't just me that thought the photos looked odd, and not particularly helpful to anyone looking to see how raking and plaiting can actually look.

I pull my welshie so can't help on the alternatives. His mane is super wirey and thick - much nicer down the bottom end, so I think anything but proper pulling would really get it plaitable, though the current issue is the bit I clipped off on the near side near the top :eek3:. Do use copious amounts of wella (or similar extra hold gel and sew them in too  )

they are definitely functional rather than show quality plaits still though. - he has this right annoying fluffy bit round his forelock that I don't know what to do with!

thought I'd throw in a non edited pic for good measure 







His mane when first pulled from long which perhaps shows how thick it still was post pulling - and no I didn't use scissors first but it did go on to become shorter than this after hho said so  and is now quite a lot thinner! but still requires gel/baby oil in quite large quantities to get it to behave when showing as welsh. I'm not sure that solocombing/raking would ever have got it to a more reasonable point. He doesn't particularly like it but he doesn't like other things too so I tell him we all have to suffer for our beauty  and it will mean he gets treats, and then hunting .


----------



## Auslander (5 February 2015)

I may put a plait or two in Alfs (raked) mane later. IF he doesn't get wildly over-excited and think he's going to a party


----------



## ester (5 February 2015)

would be interesting to see Aus  for future reference


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 February 2015)

Plaiting is one of the very few things I'm  actually quite good at (along with falling off) 

Must of been having an off day here as I count 11 and I normally do 7 :biggrin3:


----------



## Shantara (5 February 2015)

Carefreegirl said:



			Plaiting is one of the very few things I'm  actually quite good at (along with falling off) 

Must of been having an off day here as I count 11 and I normally do 7 :biggrin3: 






Click to expand...

I can vouch for that!! (The plaiting that is, not falling off haha!)
I don't think Ned's plaits have ever looked so good  even though he was being rather annoying, if I remember rightly!


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 February 2015)

Chan said:



			I can vouch for that!! (The plaiting that is, not falling off haha!)
I don't think Ned's plaits have ever looked so good  even though he was being rather annoying, if I remember rightly!
		
Click to expand...

He was just a bit fidgety :wink3:


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (5 February 2015)

I just wanted to say, I didn't use fake extension plaits. I'd never hog my pony's mane, for one she wouldn't let me, and two, she wouldn't suit it at all, and to be honest (no offence to hogged horse owners) I don't really like hogged manes, unless it's a heavy cob type.

Apart from me trying to make my hand look better in the last photo (utter fail :rolleyes3: - it looks worse now, but at least you can see it *has* been edited, so people won't think my hand actually is like that) I haven't used fake plaits, that is my plaiting, and my pony's mane.


----------



## Auslander (5 February 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			I just wanted to say, I didn't use fake extension plaits. I'd never hog my pony's mane, for one she wouldn't let me, and two, she wouldn't suit it at all, and to be honest (no offence to hogged horse owners) I don't really like hogged manes, unless it's a heavy cob type.

Apart from me trying to make my hand look better in the last photo (utter fail :rolleyes3: - it looks worse now, but at least you can see it *has* been edited, so people won't think my hand actually is like that) I haven't used fake plaits, that is my plaiting, and my pony's mane.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should post the unedited version - that should shut people up eh?


----------



## MagicMelon (5 February 2015)

I always use a thinning rake (the Smart Tails one) and while I've found it does a great job of thinning, I find after a few months the hair starts growing back in and of course its on the underneath so it plays havoc with pushing the rest of the mane over to the wrong side and it sits up like a bush!  What do people do to deal with this? I try to rake it but its hard to rake only one bit...


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (5 February 2015)

Auslander said:



			Maybe you should post the unedited version - that should shut people up eh?
		
Click to expand...

Fine, here is the original.





I hope that now people will believe me.


----------



## Moomin1 (5 February 2015)

Carefreegirl said:



			Plaiting is one of the very few things I'm  actually quite good at (along with falling off) 

Must of been having an off day here as I count 11 and I normally do 7 :biggrin3: 













Click to expand...

I used to plait my old pony's forelock like that but my mare now won't keep her head still enough or low enough for me to do it, so I have to go for the bog standard normal plait instead of the french plait type :-(


----------



## Dave's Mam (5 February 2015)

Carefreegirl said:



			Plaiting is one of the very few things I'm  actually quite good at (along with falling off) 

Must of been having an off day here as I count 11 and I normally do 7 :biggrin3: 













Click to expand...

That forelock is amazing.  My fingers would have dropped off.


----------



## JFTDWS (5 February 2015)

Carefreegirl said:



			Plaiting is one of the very few things I'm  actually quite good at (along with falling off) 

Must of been having an off day here as I count 11 and I normally do 7 :biggrin3: 













Click to expand...


CFG- those are delightful!  And not photoshopped   The forelock is divine.  If you'd like to come and do mine every time I compete, I'd be much obliged


----------



## dingle12 (5 February 2015)

I had a massive pulling session yesterday and tidy up, after doing 5 I had very sore fingers. People that cut the manes do you mind posting a photo I would never use scissors on any or my manes however I do pull short for plaiting so tend to end up with rock star manes !!!


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 February 2015)

I don't do the forelock like that very often. 
It depends on the amount of poo I have to clean off the rest of her body. That was a 'not many poo stains' morning :wink3:


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 February 2015)

Carefreegirl said:



			Plaiting is one of the very few things I'm  actually quite good at (along with falling off) 

Must of been having an off day here as I count 11 and I normally do 7 :biggrin3: 













Click to expand...

That's it we are defiantly having that coffee soon and you can show me how to do a forelock plait like that!


----------



## siennamiller (5 February 2015)

Z's mane had got long (prob not in comparison to a welshie), I used scissors to chop the length  down, the chop into it to remove some thickness, and create a feathery effect, then I pull it last  to get rid of the blunt edges, it works for me, you can't tell it's cut with scissors, plus it takes a lot less time.


----------



## siennamiller (5 February 2015)

ArabianGem78 said:



			I have never understand why you'd want to pull a mane. Yanking hair out by the root is pretty painful and not something I'd ever want to inflict on my horse. I leave my pure bred arab au naturel, and take a pair of scissors to my part-bred when it gets too long. I've never shown so not needed to plait traditionally. If I've wanted to plait (for endurance or on the rare occasion we venture into the dressage arena), I just pop in a running plait, high up on the crest.
		
Click to expand...

It's easy for an Arab owner to say pop it in a running plait, but I would look pretty bl**dy stupid eventing my ISH with a running plait.


----------



## siennamiller (5 February 2015)

luckyoldme said:



			Just wanted to say what a nasty unescesary bitchy comment.
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## Auslander (5 February 2015)

dingle12 said:



			People that cut the manes do you mind posting a photo
		
Click to expand...


----------

